# Wacky Woollies Ireland Rubik's Cube



## r_517 (May 18, 2010)

found it today in Belfast Welcome Centre. since it is a genuine Rubik's cube, i decided to buy it

It's not that rare, but i think few people know this cube coz it's only sold in Southern and Northern Ireland.

It's just a good souvenir and collection for foreign cubers visiting Ireland


----------



## DaBear (May 18, 2010)

Man, I wanna go back to Ireland again so bad. I'm anxious to finally see the family castle


----------

